

Nobel prize in chemistry awarded to Robert Lefkowitz and Brian Kobilka - ramanan
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/2012/press.html

======
mikexstudios
Another year where the chemistry prize goes to biology...

